# Grand Theft Auto V



## Saga (Jul 29, 2013)

A thread like this hasnt been made yet, or if it has, it didnt show up in searches.
In this thread I will detail what is known of the upcoming GTA V and will add to it as information becomes available. Feel free to do so yourself as well. Text in red denotes that it has not been confirmed by Rockstar but is widely accepted as fact. TL;DR at bottom.
*
Location:
*Newdit: The San Andreas rendition of Los Santos is drastically different from the one we'll see in V. This can be compared to how GTA 3's liberty city and GTA IV's liberty city are different in almost every way. San Fierro is no longer believed to be present in the game, neither is venturas but the desert is still there. Los Santos will be thrice as big as it was in SA to make up for that.
  GTA V will take place in the fictional state of San Andreas, grand theft auto's version of California and some parts of Nevada. The map has been expanded from the GTA 3: San Andreas game, complete with Los Santos (Los Angeles), San Fierro (San Fransisco), and Las Venturas (Las Vegas).
Included also is the desert region of the Las Vegas area and the backwoods countryside between LA and San Fransisco. The 3 airports from GTA SA have also been included, but may have been changed in layout or location.
*
Time (In history) *
GTA V is assumed to be set somewhere in the 21st century, between 2005 and 2015. This is because of the change in the Grove Street Families' leadership. 
*
Characters:
*Unlike in every previous GTA installment, 3 protagonist characters will be in the game, each one playable to the fullest extent of the game, each from a different region of San Andreas. Thier names are Franklin, Micheal, and Trevor.
_
Franklin:_ Franklin is a street criminal with strong connection to the Grove Street Families, who is trying to escape the ghetto and hood life but is enticed by the high paying life of crime. He wears a hoodie, jeans, and an LA Kings (LS Princes) shirt by default.He is from the Los Santos area. His safehouse is a normal sub-urban looking home in a rough area.
_
Micheal: _Micheal is a 40-something professional bank robber who wants to 86 his life of crime and have a real family with the white picket fence and all that. He has a therapist and is careful and precise. He wears a suit by default. He is from the Las Venturas area. His safehouse is the largest GTA has ever seen and is an upper class area.

_Trevor: _Trevor is a brutal, and likely lacking in intelligence. He is a force to be reckoned with, and is from the backwoods area. He deals drugs. His safehouse is a trailer, and his default clothing is always dirty. This may show that clothes can get dirty in GTA V, or it may just be Trevor.

Female police are seen for the first time.

*Vehicles: *Many vehicles from GTA 4 and it's DLC's are going to be present in GTA 5. The Vader motorbike, Landstalker, and Premier are seen in the trailer. Also, police Suburbans are seen chasing Franklin in his trailer, as well as a Buffalo (Non animal). 

At least 4 new sports cars are known to be in GTA V, and a new vehicle called the F5 is a sports car. (LOL, refresh.)
Boats, jetskis, helicopters, planes, jets, motorcycles, and bicycles are also in GTA V.
Windows can be broken in GTA V and not the same as any previous GTA. The window doesnt break completely, it breaks in certain areas went shot there, and if an explosive is detonated, or the player punches out the glass, the whole window is broken except a ring around the frame.

Tires can be shot out and go flat. Cars will begin to leak gasoline if damaged pass a point, which can prove fatal for the player or his enemy. Shooting the gas trail will sometimes ignite the gas tank, and the car will explode. Shooting a gas cover will cause the car to explode. Upside down vehicles will not catch fire automatically.

Police vehicles return to their San Andreas counterparts. SUVs in the backwoods, 4-doors in the cities.
It is unknown if the National Guard will chase the player in tanks if they gain 5 or more stars.

*Weapons:*
The following is a list of known GTA V weapons:
Glock 18 or 17 handgun
Unknown shotgun, possibly a Remington model
AK-47 
M4 Carbine
Unknown Sniper Rifle
Micro-Uzi or Mac-10/11 machine pistol
RPG
Grenades and molotovs

Weapons can be upgraded, one giving the G18 a fully automatic capability. All weapons can also be upgraded for suppressors, optics, and larger capacity clips/magazines. 

*Gameplay: *Weapon selection is now done with a wheel similar to Red Dead Redemption. The player can switch character at anytime, and see what the other protagonists are up to. They do their own activities, and live their own lives even when the player is not controlling that particular character.
_
     Gang life: _Gangs are much more lively and active in GTA V, and pose much more of a threat to the player than in GTA SA. The player can become hunted by assassins or bounty hunters, however he can preform assassinations for clients himself. Gang control of areas still exists.
_
    Money: _Money exists in GTA V and can be used for classes, schools, clothes, barbers, and more. It can be obtained through heists and killing pedestrians. (There are more ways to get money but Rockstar hasnt revealed them.)

_Radio: _Nothing is known yet.

_Heists:_ The player chooses how a heist is done: Loud, quick, and obvious, or smart, careful, and secretive. 

_Shopping: _The player can spend his hard earned monies on cars, drugs, tattoos, clothes, hair styling, and more.

_Trouble: _The star wanted system is back. It is guessed that: 
1 star - foot chase and some police vehicle chase, police hold their fire.
2 stars - police open fire and vehicle chase.
3 stars - police continue to fire at the player but will still try to make an arrest. Helicopters keep eyes on you.
4 stars - SWAT team dispatched to assist in the chase, police no longer attempt to arrest, but will kill the player.
5 stars - FBI moves in with automatic weapons and ballistic vests. Aerial gunners will fire at the player from an armored helicopter.
6 stars - National Guard moves in with automatic weapons, full combat gear, and tanks. Streets are cleared of pedestrians, and city is on lockdown. Fighter jets chase the player if he is in aircraft, and Apache helicopter shoot at the player from above. In other words, hell is unleashed.

MMO Multiplayer is present with every feature of normal single player, even missions and robberies.
*
Physics, graphics, and technology: * 
The game is on the RAGE (Rockstar advanced game engine) and a developer's demo is downloadable for PC. DLC is planned for GTA V but Rstar said it was much too early to comment on it.
Every trailer released was footage from the PS3 version of the game. GTA V will support DirectX 11 and stereoscopic 3D*. 

*(PC)

*TL;DR:
*GTA V released on September 17th on console, and November for PC.
San Andreas 2.0, with 3 playable characters, air and watercraft, highly customizable characters and upgradable weapons.
Weapon wheel system
Star wanted system
Monies and places to waste them
Just read the thread, it's lovely I promise.

Franklin's trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQzHzmvpWC0
Micheal's trailer:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxPtxnirSZQ
Trevor's trailer:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozI1Hslg6zY

GTA V trailer:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozI1Hslg6zY


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

I actually can't wait. I'm not too big a GTA fan, but when I saw the things they revealed...
Game is cutting edge. Hurt it's not on PC but oh well.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

The PC version better be better optimized than GTA4 was. Game was pretty laggy even with a good computer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my god this sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2013)

seems like it will be pretty awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

I am loving the whole 3 character swapping out thing. That is genius.


----------



## Saga (Jul 29, 2013)

Moar stuffs:
Vehicles will be customizable for exteriors and tunable. 
Also, Franklin's character has pet rottweiler named chop.
The trailer also shows a Beretta 96 handgun.

EDIT: Oh! You can also hunt animals. 15 different kinds.

-Destroyable environment
-MGL grenade launcher


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2013)

the envrionment is destroyable? where does it show that cause that soudns awesome.


----------



## Saga (Jul 30, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the environment is destroyable? where does it show that cause that sounds awesome.



here


----------



## Cain (Jul 30, 2013)

Well shit, that was a detailed compilation of information.

Cheers, OP. Can't wait.

Also the fuckin' thing better be released on PC, I swear to god.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like they've clearly taken on board what people liked about Red Dead and thrown it into GTA. Will be so sick. Going to wait till PS4 is released and get it for that rather than PS3.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saga said:


> here



*drools* This looks amazing o.o


----------



## Percy (Jul 30, 2013)

Saga said:


> here


Okay now I'm sold even more than I was sold before.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for it. San Andreas was my favorite GTA.
Fiance's been going apeshit ever since it was first announced. But he's a big Rockstar and GTA fan, in general.

And I think it says something when Hideo Kojima openly admits that he feels threatened by the game.


----------



## Saga (Jul 31, 2013)

Cain and pachi
It will be coming out for PC in November, but an exact date has not yet been set.

EDIT: Physics have been upgraded to comply with vehicles. Example, if a jet engine is started up in front of a car or person, it will force the object back like the real deal would.


----------



## Saga (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry for double post and all that but LOL bump right..?

Rockstar released the online gameplay reveal last night. The "GTA Online" portion of the game has the maximum amount of vices that an M rated game can have.
[video=youtube_share;olEGtoYs_8A]http://youtu.be/olEGtoYs_8A[/video]
So it seems like this is the end of game modes and lobbies like there was in IV. Now, everyone joins one of # Rockstar servers and runs around doing anything the single player mode can do and more. Rob and execute heists (as shown), join a gang, gang warfare, work with the police, street race, sabotage enemies, buy and sell real estate, and destroy the enemy's real estate or take it for yourself.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 16, 2013)

Pre ordered the Special Edition for my PS3 a while ago. Cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2013)

looks fun though i don't have a console that has online so i'm shit out of luck.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Mike Lobo said:


> Pre ordered the Special Edition for my PS3 a while ago. Cannot fucking wait.


I was going to sell my xbox to help pay for a gaming PC but I actually delayed it until it came out for PC, cause oh hell no I'm getting this shit the day it's out.

+Location updates


----------

